
Boaty McBoatface wins poll to name polar research vessel - Artoemius
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/apr/17/boaty-mcboatface-wins-poll-to-name-polar-research-vessel
======
Artoemius
I think the lesson here is that people are tired of anything plain and boring
and are eager to vote for something more unconventional.

